# Hsbc



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

I made a purchase at wickes friday night and another sat morning because i forgot something, Popped round to B&Q after and bought a picture. Come today to purchase something from screwfix and cleanyourcar and its declined  . Rang up HSBC and theve stopped the card because of dodgy buying pattern :doublesho . OK thats cool so i run through my "dodgy buying" and all fine. 

That card needs to be cut in two im told and another sent in the post WTF - how the fook am i suppose to get cash now ?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

s2kpaul said:


> I made a purchase at wickes friday night and another sat morning because i forgot something, Popped round to B&Q after and bought a picture. Come today to purchase something from screwfix and cleanyourcar and its declined  . Rang up HSBC and theve stopped the card because of dodgy buying pattern :doublesho . OK thats cool so i run through my "dodgy buying" and all fine.
> 
> That card needs to be cut in two im told and another sent in the post WTF - how the fook am i suppose to get cash now ?


Bit strange, Ive had the same security issues a few times with them and never had to have a new card.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Must admit,l saw the light and binned Hindu Sikh Banking Corp. a few years ago ,mainly because of the language barrier (l'm English) but also because of their arrogance and shoddy customer service. Well shot of them.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

you had trouble understanding there call staff to lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Funny every time I call up i get someone in Scotland....apprently they only have UK call centres....never had an issue with HSBC ever....now Lloyds TSB thats another story!


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

he deffo wasnt scottish lol


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

s2kpaul said:


> I made a purchase at wickes friday night and another sat morning because i forgot something, Popped round to B&Q after and bought a picture. Come today to purchase something from screwfix and cleanyourcar and its declined  . Rang up HSBC and theve stopped the card because of dodgy buying pattern :doublesho . OK thats cool so i run through my "dodgy buying" and all fine.
> 
> That card needs to be cut in two im told and another sent in the post WTF - how the fook am i suppose to get cash now ?


Go into a branch with your chequebook and id and withdraw cash over the counter ?


----------

